# #4 shot good for Fox



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well for coyote I will use BB or #4 Buckshot. for fox what is the best? should I just use the same loads for both fox and coyote? I was thinking #4 or #2 shot would be good for fox hunting, what do you guys think?


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I use the same for fox and coyote, 4 buck or steele BB. With #2 or #4 you will have more pellets but I don't know if they would have the penetrating power or range. Besides, you'll probably have a coyote come in when your loaded light expecting a fox. Good luck.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, your right a giant coyote would show up and I would have a charge of #4s in my gun. thanks again


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've been doing a lot of talking and discussing on what loads to use for shotgunning coyotes. I have heard a lot of responses

Schmidt brothers out of Utah=4 buck

Les Johnson= Steel T shot

Major Boddicker= Steel BB or Lead BB if you can find it

Cal Taylor= Lead BB OR Steel BB if you can't find the Lead

I'm going to work with patterning my 10 guage this month and see which one i like the best and we will see if i can't shoot a few at nationals to test the loads.
Last year in Wyoming i shot a Coyote at 15 yds with 4 buck in my 10 guage and rolled it right over only to see it run away never to be seen again!!!!!! 

I will let you guys know what i find


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Tought coyote!!! heck you cant hit em harder than that.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Ya that is what we said. I think i shot a little low he was coming hard over the top of a hill and kind of flustered me!!! So i could have in the excitement just shot his legs out from underneath him. I don't think the shotguns have the power to break the legs at 15 yds.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Brad T did you use a full choke on that shot? At that range you could have blown a leg right off and he ran away on three? Honestly if I let go at 15 yards with a 10ga on somthing and that somthing gets up, I am RUNNING. :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Full choke yes i'm not real sure what happened it has kept me up nights ever since.

I don't know what to tell you


----------

